# 다르다, 틀리다



## coffee99

What is the difference between 다르다 and 틀리다? Is one used more frequently in conversation than the other? 

For example, in the sentence below, if I used 다르다 would it have the same meaning?
한국하고 호주는 너무 틀린 것 같아요.

I think you can also use 틀리다 in another sense, like:
시험 인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 틀렸어요.
...can 다르다 be used in this way too?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Freeflight

Usually 다르다 means different and 틀리다 means wrong.
However, 틀리다 is also used in daily conversations. (but I think it's grammatically wrong if you use 다르다 to mean different)
For example, 과일들의 가격이 다른 가게랑 많이 틀리네요. 
(Fruits are bit expensive OR cheaper than other stores)
사진에서 봤던 거랑 많이 틀리네요.
(Looks different than in the picture)
There are more examples but I suggest 다르다 to mean different and 틀리다 to mean wrong.


----------



## space_fantasy

다르다 means different and 틀리다 means wrong. 

한국하고 호주는 너무 다른것 같아요. (o)
한국하고 호주는 너무 틀린것 같아요. (x)

시험인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 달랐어요. (x)
시험인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 틀렸어요. (o)


But many Korean people mistakenly use 틀리다 for both of the meanings and *all* Koreans use *다르다* to *only* mean *different*.

So in reality,

한국하고 호주는 너무 다른것 같아요. (o) 
한국하고 호주는 너무 틀린것 같아요. (o) 

시험인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 달랐어요. (x)
시험인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 틀렸어요. (o)

However, if you are discreet and use only 다르다 to mean different, you will sound more educated.

PS: Natives will say 시험인데 공불 안 해서 많이 틀렸어요. And 시험공불 안 했더니 잘 못봤어요. is even more often used.

I'm not saying you should avoid saying 시험인데 공부를 안 해서 많이 틀렸어요. 
It sounds really nice. It sounds like you are a nice, frank, polite person.

I'm just letting you know what is commonly said.


----------



## coffee99

Wow! Thanks so much for your excellent explanations!!

저에게 잘 설명 해서 너무 감사해요


----------

